# Advice needed



## Steve (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I bought this compressor without knowing quite what it was about. 
* Model # C602H *

* Internet # 205389936 *

* Store SKU # 911625 *


_ Husky 60 Gal. Single stage stationary electric air compressor features a cast iron, oil lubricated pump. 155 PSI max pressure allows the user optimum tool performance. This compressor does not include a power cord. It should be connected to a power supply that is 230-Volt, 60 Hz, AC only (normal household current). Please consult your local codes and a certified electrician before wiring this compressor for power._ 


_CFM at 40 PSI is 13.4 and CFM at 90 PSI is 11.5_
_Large capacity, 60 Gal. ASME tank with 155 max PSI provides more air for longer run times on air tools such as ratchets, impacts, spray guns, hammers, etc._
Now that I know, I like it even better. BUT, my installation will violate the installation recommendations. I'd like opinions as to whether or not I should proceed. The manual calls for 18" free space all around. The cavity between cabinets I have will allow about 3" on 3 sides and the front will be unblocked. It is in a residential garage with an 8' ceiling so there will be 2-3' above.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it on an outside wall where an exhaust fan could be added? Otherwise your intended location sounds like a hotspot.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply though I did come up with my own solution. Stop being so **** stubborn and relocate the thing to an appropriate area with a 30' 10-3 pigtail.


----------

